# Smoking with Russian Olives



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone smoked with or heard anyone smoking with russian Olive trees. There is a abundence of it where I live. It cost so much up here for any good smoking would so I am wondering....Maybe I will give her a shot.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

i think alx as well as some others have used it with good results.


----------



## donnylove (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh man, I'd love to hear that Russian Olive's provide good flavor.  I could have RO wood coming out my ears! Anyone else with opinions?


----------



## bassman (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm working on testing it.  Just have to dig out some that has been drying since last summer.


----------



## rw_manley (Dec 27, 2022)

My uncle’s neighbor brought some goose jerky over he smoked with Russian olive.  Was delicious.  We’ve been using it on duck & goose jerky the last five years or so.  Tried some elk jerky with Russian olive at Christmas. Decent Smokey flavor.  Needed more salt though.  - Roger


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 28, 2022)

Rodger.. welcome to the forum and thanks for resurrecting this one. I've never heard of using olive tree wood so I am completely ignorant on this one.
- Pete


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 28, 2022)

I’ll be curious the out come of this test. We have Russian olive here to, nasty thorny weed of a tree/bush. When burning the wood smells horrible, I think burning cow Pattie’s smells better.


----------



## rw_manley (Dec 28, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’ll be curious the out come of this test. We have Russian olive here to, nasty thorny weed of a tree/bush. When burning the wood smells horrible, I think burning cow Pattie’s smells better.


Cow patties & pine both smell much better when burning.      Mentioned that I’d used Russian Olive to a friend & he told me to look into if it’s toxic or not.  Didn’t find anything about that when researching. (Wouldn’t surprise me as nasty as the thorns are). Did happen across this forum though.


----------

